

Twitter SMS shutdown explained - mno
http://thenextweb.org/2008/08/14/what-made-twitter-do-it-the-essential-difference-between-sms-handling-in-europe-and-us/

======
Zeromus
I use Twitterrific on the iPhone _and_ SMS. I like SMS's because they're
pushed to the phone, so I know straight away when somebody tweets. I
read/tweet from Twitterrific. If (when?) Twitterrific can do push notification
i'll be fine with losing SMS, but until then i'll just have to check for new
tweets myself. I'm from Australia, one of the countries that just lost SMS's.

------
johnrob
Using email instead of SMS is not a terrible idea. I wonder how many twitter
users (overseas) know how to check email from their phones.

~~~
thenextweb
Looks like they are finding out. TwitterMail added a lot of new users in the
last few hours: <http://twittermail.com/>

~~~
t0pj
_"TwitterMail added a lot of new users in the last few hours"_

So many users that all _I_ get to see at that URL is an orange rectangle on a
white background?

~~~
thenextweb
Hmm no, what kind of browser do you use? Send me a screenshot, if possible, at
boris@bomega.com

------
josefresco
When will SMS die, can you imagine if your ISP charged you for IMing but let
you surf the web (and do everything else) under your data plan?

